# Aquarium Salt Concentration



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was talking with a local fish dealer about adding aquarium salts to my 55 gallon tank, he told me to add Kosher salt, since it is $1.50 for 3lbs instead of $3 for a small container. He told me to add 3 tablespoons of salt per 5 gallons, does this sound correct? *** read articles saying less salt per 5 gallons.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

If your water parameters are within normal range for Rift Lake cichlids, adding any type of buffer isn't necessary. It's better to keep the water parameters stable, even if they a little less than ideal, rather than having them fluctuate with the addition of buffers.

Have you tested the water out of your tap?

What type of fish do you have?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats crazy advice from an LFS owner. What a knob :x 
If you want to add salt for any reason the correct dose is 1 teaspoon per 5 gallon
If you want to add epsom for whatever reason its 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Gibbs said:


> Thats crazy advice from an LFS owner. What a knob :x
> If you want to add salt for any reason the correct dose is 1 teaspoon per 5 gallon
> If you want to add epsom for whatever reason its 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons


This is actually inaccurate as well. There's really no right or wrong amount to add to the tank, because the addition of salt (NaCl), is unnecessary. Adding buffers to make soft water hard and less acidic for rift lake cichlids is fine, and the correct amount to add is the amount that makes the water fall into the parameters that these fish are accustomed to. It could be different for different people.

If your water parameters are within reasonable levels for the fish you're keeping, there's no need to add anything at all. As far as medicinal benefits, there _may _be some, and some people swear by it as a way to help heal sick fish, but accounts of healthier, more colourful fish due to the addition of salt, are likely anecdotal.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You're not keeping Chromides are you?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well i have many different Aulonocara mixed with a a Yellow Lab, a Red Zebra, and a Bumblebee (all being males). All seem to need a high pH around 8 and hard water, where as my tap water has a high pH, falling in the 8 range, and I have very hard water reading as high as my test strips will go.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Your water sounds perfect for the fish you have, I wouldn't add a thing.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

That works thanks for the help.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Joea
Like you said there is no right or wrong answer to this, accuracy will never be achieved. 3 Tablespoons of salt per gallon in anyones situation is far to much. 1 teaspoon is a much safer dose and even then, the salinity levels in the tank would be far greater then that found in the natural environment


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> Joea
> Like you said there is no right or wrong answer to this, accuracy will never be achieved. 3 Tablespoons of salt per gallon in anyones situation is far to much. 1 teaspoon is a much safer dose and even then, the salinity levels in the tank would be far greater then that found in the natural environment


Its okay for brackish water species.


----------



## veeneck (May 21, 2006)

I use salt because it seems to help heal wounds. That sometimes happens when you have rowdy fish. Also seems to work if a fish gets a film over his eye. I have saved quite a few of my rowdy boys by putting them in a salty tank and getting the temp up to 85 or so, and keeping them there for a few weeks. With your water the way it is, you don't need it on a routine basis in my opinion.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I was told to go by the specific gravity of your water when it comes to salt using a hydrometer.

Though im new to African Cichlids im going to keep my water as similar to the only reliable LFS around me, Big Als. If i buy a fish from other stores i will do my best to make the transition from their tank to mine as easy on the fish as possible, even if it means raising or lowering the salinity a bit.

Cichlids are tough and we shouldnt have to worry about small things like salinity.


----------

